# Phase four reopening



## chic (Mar 19, 2021)

Monday my state is going into phase four reopening. I guess it just means more people will be able to gather indoors like for weddings and such and perhaps restaurants. It's taken since last July for us to move up this one phase and it really doesn't sound like such a big change to me at all.

What phase of reopening are you in? How is it going?


----------



## Don M. (Mar 19, 2021)

I don't know which "phase" our State is in....if any.  Like most areas, the restaurants, movie theaters, and major sports events, etc., have all been either shut down, or quite restricted.  Things are loosening up here, vaccination numbers are increasing, and the statewide numbers of infections/deaths seems to be declining nicely.   However, until the vast majority get vaccinated, any decline in numbers could be temporary, as warmer weather arrives, and people begin mingling more.   Now is Not the time for people to assume that the worst is over.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 19, 2021)

We've basically reopened with restrictions....masks and partitions and all that. A lot of small businesses are still closed. Maybe they can't afford to reopen, idk. Kids are supposed to go back to school in late August but the school boards are still figuring out how to distance the students if they have to.


----------



## MickaC (Mar 19, 2021)

We have been code red since last October.
About a week in a half ago, eased up on some restrictions, cautioned, use wisely.
All businesses reopened.....can sell anything, salons open......only 2 hairdressers.....in the building here.....only 2 customers......safe distance and masks.
Masks are mandatory, and will be for some time in the future.
Still strongly urge to only do essential still.
Groups outside increased slightly.
Schools have been open since last September and will be till school end.....there has been a mix of virtual and in school learning......in our town there has been no one infected....cross our fingers.
Restaurants......only so many per table, and i think the total with that is 6, and from 2 households????
Have been very warned for the spring break and EASTER upcoming......don't want a repeat of thanksgiving.....was a disaster that didn't need to happen.
And a few other little things.
Code orange is in the process of been announced.....but not full blown....little bits a time.
This variance strain may set things backwards.
Will keep doing what we're doing.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Mar 19, 2021)

And the 11:00 news had the “spring breakers” all clustered together, no masks.


----------



## Jules (Mar 19, 2021)

In BC many places have been open with restricted numbers.  Masks required.  A week or so ago the chief medical officer relaxed the rules.  Today we had the largest number of positives so far this year - 737.  Not sure why she did this after all this time.  Those over 80 are now just getting their vaccines.  I’ll be in the (mid?) April group.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 20, 2021)

Los Angeles is starting to open up.  Many private schools are offering masked, distanced, in-person instruction.  Public schools are yet to reopen fully, but with teachers eligible for vaccines since early March the union and board are hoping they'll be back in session come April.   

Other businesses have reopened at various capacities, but my family and close friends continue to avoid public places other than grocery stores, rare doctor appointments and dental visits.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 20, 2021)

Don M. said:


> I don't know which "phase" our State is in....if any.  Like most areas, the restaurants, movie theaters, and major sports events, etc., have all been either shut down, or quite restricted.  Things are loosening up here, vaccination numbers are increasing, and the statewide numbers of infections/deaths seems to be declining nicely.   However, until the vast majority get vaccinated, any decline in numbers could be temporary, as warmer weather arrives, and people begin mingling more.   Now is Not the time for people to assume that the worst is over.



Strongly agree.


----------



## chic (Mar 20, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> We've basically reopened with restrictions....masks and partitions and all that. A lot of small businesses are still closed. Maybe they can't afford to reopen, idk. Kids are supposed to go back to school in late August but the school boards are still figuring out how to distance the students if they have to.


Ditto here. We've still got so many restrictions there's hardly any difference that I can see.


----------



## MickaC (Mar 23, 2021)

Was announced today......
Thoughts of entering code orange, down the tubes.
We, Manitobans, will remain in CODE RED till middle of April.
Some restrictions have been eased slightly.
THANKS TO...want to keep going in the right direction
The Covid Variance, third wave.
What has to be, has to be......
Want to still be going in the right direction.
Vaccinations are at times short shipped.....government supposed to be rectifying the problem.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Texas is a mess.  Most places require a mask but people don't care.  I don't worry much about myself as I stay in most of the time.  But my daughter and her two girls are working and one is still in school and they wear their masks constantly.  Its the fools around them that wander around the pharmacy and  school without them.


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

Here in Aus we pretty much have no restrictions at all left.


----------



## chic (Mar 24, 2021)

One local grocery is now allowing people to enter and exit from both entrances instead of just one. Here's a newsflash. That's no big deal as most other grocery stores began allowing that last summer. We waited 8 months for that?


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 24, 2021)

NJ has been in and out of so many phases now, it doesn't know if it's coming or going.  This governor should have stayed in Mass.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 24, 2021)

We are in good shape with an infection rate of less than 1%.

The thing that bothers me is that every time we make some progress the existing public health and safety measures are relaxed.

The most recent example is in our public school system.  The schools modified classrooms and buses to accommodate 6-foot social distancing and also required each student's desk to have a protective shield.  Now the schools are scheduled to reopen on April 1st with 3-foot social distancing and the shields are being removed.  Why not leave the shields in place, we own them and they have no protective value sitting in a warehouse or tossed into a landfill.


----------

